# Pinarello Prince or FP3



## Kiter (Sep 17, 2011)

I can buy a:

Pinarello FP3 (2009) with Camp Record, low wheels + high carbon wheels
1999 euro

or a

Pinarello Prince (2009) with Camp Super Record, mavic ksyrium wheels
2799 euro

But what are the big differences between the FP3 and the Prince.
Will I notice the 800 euro when I'm riding?


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

I've had a Prince but not an FP3, so I can't directly compare, but I'm pretty sure the only difference in the frames is the 30K carbon in the FP3 versus the 50K for the Prince. That will result in some weight gain in the FP3, but, IMO, I don't think you would notice. If you do a search on the forum, I believe there are lots of FP3 reviews, most of them pretty positive if I recall. Good luck.


----------



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

at my local bike shop the other day i cam across this deal:

Destockage vélo Pinarello

- Cadre édition spéciale Prince UD

- Equipé en Campagnolo Centaur

- Roues Most Wildcat

- Tailles disponibles : 44 / 53 / 54 / 55 / 56

- Une seule couleur : blanc / noir

- Prix : 2899 € au lieu de 4290 €

i am somewhat familiar with the reputation of the Pinarello Prince, but i am unfamiliar with the Prince UD... how does that compare to the standard Prince? and the FP3?

thanks!


----------



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

FP3 is the same unpainted standard RFM101 in 12K finish you can buy online, FP7's in UD or 3k finish.
Prince is what replicas are painted as.

get the dogma 2


----------



## Orlando-333 (May 29, 2011)

Prince


----------

